# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Spec List Surfaces [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

```
The first spec list we’ve seen for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II in a while has hit our inbox. We’re generally hesitant to put a lot behind specifications that come months before a product launch, especially when they come from unknown sources.</p>
<p>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II:</p>
<ul>
<li>20mp CMOS</li>
<li>61pt AF (all crosstype & f/8)</li>
<li>16fps with AF/20fps in liveview</li>
<li>4K 60P</li>
<li>FullHD to 240fps</li>
<li>CFast + CF</li>
<li>Touchscreen LCD (can be turned off)</li>
<li>More customization options for the menus and buttons</li>
<li>GPS & WiFi</li>
</ul>
<p>As I mentioned earlier, this come from an unknown source and take it with the appropriate amount of salt. We’re still expecting to see this camera some time in Q1 of 2016, with a possible announcement in late 2015. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/nikon-d5-specifications-surface/">Nikon is readying their new D5 flagship camera</a> as well.</p>
<p class="p1">
```


----------



## dolina (Oct 12, 2015)

Now that's a believable spec sheet.

Good to know a lot of people will enjoy.


----------



## Nitroman (Oct 12, 2015)

JUST 20mp ???!!! Come on Canon ... this is a Pro camera ... lets have at least 24Mp. My 1ds 3 has 21mp !!!

I'll be very disappointed if this is the case ... Can't be hard to squeeze in a few extra Mp's ?


----------



## K-amps (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like a cooked up spec sheet made to look believable....

61pt AF looks too low, 4k at 60p looks too high. GPS and wifi built in also not very Canon like... this is not a rebel.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm less interested in the MP and the other things like touchscreen, wifi or GPS.

This camera needs to deliver on 2 fronts: AF performance and image quality.

61 cross type AF points, all f/8.0 running 16fps sounds like a decent improvement and a believable one too.

I'm not hopeful of a major DR improvement but I would like the noise to clean up easier and for banding to disappear.

I'd buy this camera


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 12, 2015)

4K at 60fps maybe too much for the storage and processors to handle. I dont think thats possible today but 2-3 years down the line it will be possible.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 12, 2015)

Hmm I have to say this one smells fishy…

Why would it have 61 when there is already a 65 point AF system in production thats been out nearly a year, ok its not as sensitive as the 61 point F2.8 vs 5.6 but I'm sure thats because definitive factor between the 7D and the 1dX.


----------



## youngjediboy (Oct 12, 2015)

Can I send in a list of new specs I wish Canon will have too? 

I feel like no matter what the rumors will be Canon will just continue to put out slow incremental updates with the next new batch of bodies they release, whenever they feel like getting to it. Doesn't matter what Sony, Nikon, Panasonic, etc are doing but Canon takes their sweet time to play catch up. They know that as long as they update it JUST enough they can keep their current users in their system. We'll see. Come on Canon, please prove me wrong and make us not want to break up with you. I love you but damn, Sony and the others have been tempting and teasing us away...


----------



## sanj (Oct 12, 2015)

"We’re generally hesitant to put a lot behind specifications that come months before a product launch, especially when they come from unknown sources."

But will.


----------



## whothafunk (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't believe this rumored list one bit. Too much bullshit, but people are actually considering it may be plausible? 

1080p30 to 4k60? 12FPS to 16FPS? Same AF points? Can't find fast info on f8 number points but I think it's 1, and going to all f8? Touch screen on a professional body to act like a tank?


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 12, 2015)

I call fake on this too.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 12, 2015)

whothafunk said:


> I don't believe this rumored list one bit. Too much bullS___, but people are actually considering it may be plausible?
> 
> 1080p30 to 4k60? 12FPS to 16FPS? Same AF points? Can't find fast info on f8 number points but I think it's 1, and going to all f8? Touch screen on a professional body to act like a tank?



I don't see why a touch screen would alter the build quality of the camera, it doesn't state its a flippy screen so it will just be the same with a capacitive touch sensor that you can turn off, it would be useful for video.


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 12, 2015)

We shall see. To me the specs would indicate there is a lot of improvement around read-out speed. I personally do not need more than the existing 60something AF points. If they are all comparably fast and reliable that would improve ergonomics. The specs compared to Nikons D5's rumored specs are not implausible.


----------



## rbielefeld (Oct 12, 2015)

I have been shooting the 1Dx since it came out and love the camera. I am a bird in flight photographer. The only thing I would really like to have in my current 1Dx that it does not provide is a bit more resolution, say 24mp. Shooting birds, I crop most images. So, that is what I am really looking for in the new 1Dx II say 22-24mp. If it only provides an increase of 2mp then I really do not see upgrading.


----------



## jasny (Oct 12, 2015)

If Canon is going to implement 4K with Dual Pixel, one shouldn't expect much more than 20MPix sensor. Dual Pixel makes it in fact 40Mpix. Not only expensive to manufacture, but first of all a lot of data to process while shooting 16fps...


----------



## Peer (Oct 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> 20fps in liveview



If Canon could just bump this to 24fps then they could advertise it as a 6k film camera (in burst mode). 

-- peer


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...take it with the appropriate amount of salt.



About this much, I think...


----------



## dolina (Oct 12, 2015)

TBH they should have used CFast cards with the 5Ds.


----------



## aclectasis (Oct 12, 2015)

Ah, I've missed these obviously fake, idiotic spec rumours


----------



## olympus593 (Oct 12, 2015)

Peer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > 20fps in liveview
> ...



There's one thing I noticed: If this fps spec is true, that means the live view shooting will probably be shutterless, like one of the best features on MagicLantern.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 12, 2015)

One thing I really wish would be included is a silent mode like the 5D MK III has. Every now and then it would be nice not to advertise my position at the cost of some FPS.

The only direction the other specs can really go is more and faster. 

LOL



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...take it with the appropriate amount of salt.
> ...


----------



## sanj (Oct 12, 2015)

I can live with 20mp. This will help all these things which are important to me: Fps and Low Light


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 12, 2015)

60fps in 4K is the ONLY reason why i would buy this camera; why i would replace my 1DC; why a Sony A7R2 or GH4 user would return to Canon; or why a C300II user will buy this as B-cam. 

4K 60fps might be the future eternal video standard, and no small cam can do that today. These specs absolutely make sense. 

If they stay with 4K 24/25fps, what's the improvement since 2012 and who from the video world would need it???

In the photo world i don't see too many guys who need even more fps. Pros who might have used a 1DX more likely will switch to a 5Ds or keep their old camera.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Oct 12, 2015)

A pro is not going to use two different cards in a pro-level camera. This spec says a CFast and a CF. Baloney. 

Think: the CF would cripple the CFast speeds if you are writing to dual cards at the same time at the max frame rate. Shooting at 16fps, you're going to slam the buffer with the CF in a dual card write setup that most pros use. It totally defeats the purpose.

For the 5D series I can understand the CF + SD as its a trade off in some ways, but for the 1D Canon is not going to mix a very fast card with a slower one and kill off the security of the dual write at max shooting speed to save a few $$. Not doing a dual CFast setup would be stupid.

With my 1Dx and high speed CF dual cards, I slam the buffer at about 70-75 frames at 12 fps, or about 5-6 secs of action. At 16 fps and these CF's that would happen at about 3 seconds. No...Canon would go with dual CFast in a camera body that will likely retail at about $7200-$7500.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Oct 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 61 AF points and all cross type at f/8? Now that's some sexy AF!



And I don't believe it. The outer AF points just don't get enough light with f/8.
Maybe 61 AF points, and one is f/8 possible (as before) is meant...


----------



## FEBS (Oct 12, 2015)

douglaurent said:


> In the photo world i don't see too many guys who need even more fps. Pros who might have used a 1DX more likely will switch to a 5Ds or keep their old camera.



???

Why would I change a 1Dx for a 5Ds? The 5Ds is just something totally different, more a studio camera while the 1Dx is an action (sport, wildlife) camera. 

61 points AF, all cross-type and f8, 20mp, 16fps, and silent shutter: that would be such a nice upgrade compared to the 1Dx.


----------



## siegsAR (Oct 12, 2015)

I found it unsettling that you guys don't have enough faith in Canon nowadays! Its not only Sony that can pull off this and that by the way. After all this is the 1DX 2 we're talking about here.   :


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Oct 12, 2015)

I will not only bet my life, but I will pay the mortgages of every person in this forum if this camera has 4k60p and 240fps HD. Absolutely not gonna happen. They didn't include either of those features in their $16,000 cinema camera, it will not be in a dslr. That's not how Canon works. Maybe if the 1dx comes out with a 20k price tag. Maybe. But that's it.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 12, 2015)

Not buying this rumor.

1) Studio 1Ds guys _might_ have liked a touchscreen, but since the 1DX came out, the 1D line has basically become an outdoor tool -- sports, action, wildlife. People use this thing in the freezing cold, in the rain, etc. Those folks don't want a touch screen. Even if they can turn off the touchscreen, who is screaming for it at this price point?

2) 61 pt AF that's f/8 across the board should delight birders using teleconverters _and infuriate most everyone else_. 61 pts would imply that we'd have the same spread in the VF that we've had for years on the 1DX, 5D3, 5DS, etc. Surely we'll see more in the next 1D camera. Folks want more AF spread and more points overall more than they want to be able to T/C off-center, I think.

3) Native GPS and Wifi when they can charge us more for it as an add-on? And doesn't it lessen/weaken the weathersealing to offer this?

- A


----------



## rs (Oct 12, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> 4K at 60fps maybe too much for the storage and processors to handle. I dont think thats possible today but 2-3 years down the line it will be possible.



4K at 30fps was in the 1D C, announced back in April 2012. Doubling a single metric in that time frame isn't too far fetched, especially coupled with a faster storage slot in the shape of CFast.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> 2) 61 pt AF that's f/8 across the board should delight birders using teleconverters _and infuriate most everyone else_. 61 pts would imply that we'd have the same spread in the VF that we've had for years on the 1DX, 5D3, 5DS, etc. Surely we'll see more in the next 1D camera. Folks want more AF spread and more points overall more than they want to be able to T/C off-center, I think.



I don't think you're going to get much larger of a spread in a DSLR without a fairly radical redesign of the sub-mirror assembly.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> 3) Native GPS and Wifi when they can charge us more for it as an add-on? And doesn't it lessen/weaken the weathersealing to offer this?
> 
> - A



But the 7D2 has GPS and is supposed to be the best sealed Canon yet.....


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > A pro is not going to use two different cards in a pro-level camera. This spec says a CFast and a CF. Baloney.
> ...


The 7D2 also has SD and Compact Flash.

The speed differences are not much of a problem... recording RAW and Jpg on both cards at the same time and you still have problems filling the buffer.

SD gives a lot of compatibility advantages, particularly if you want to slip your SD card into a laptop, a printer, or a television...


----------



## rs (Oct 12, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 2) 61 pt AF that's f/8 across the board should delight birders using teleconverters _and infuriate most everyone else_. 61 pts would imply that we'd have the same spread in the VF that we've had for years on the 1DX, 5D3, 5DS, etc. Surely we'll see more in the next 1D camera. Folks want more AF spread and more points overall more than they want to be able to T/C off-center, I think.
> ...



The 7D2 manages a much wider spread across its frame. Yes, it is a smaller frame, but thats with a smaller mirror and fully compatible with lenses featuring a smaller imaging circle, so it mounts to the same thing.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 12, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > 2) 61 pt AF that's f/8 across the board should delight birders using teleconverters _and infuriate most everyone else_. 61 pts would imply that we'd have the same spread in the VF that we've had for years on the 1DX, 5D3, 5DS, etc. Surely we'll see more in the next 1D camera. Folks want more AF spread and more points overall more than they want to be able to T/C off-center, I think.
> ...



I must admit that I'm ever-so-slightly jealous of the coverage of that A7R II:

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/1652088044/sony-an-eye-on-focus

This isn't a grass is greener on the other side comment. I fully recognize the differences in the AF technology, as well as how much more responsive, consistent and reliable the SLR AF systems are. I also fully recognize that comparing the A7 line to the 1D line is absurd for a host of reasons. And yes, the A7R II did not hit the AF out of the park -- there were a host of shortcomings to it.

But, just forgetting the technical burden it might represent, _wouldn't you want that kind of A7R II AF coverage in an SLR?_ Eventually, Canon needs to move away from 'but it will take a radical redesign' and more towards 'Never mind how hard it was -- _we did it_.'

Keep in mind: I am not a mirrorless proponent. I am not someone threatening to leave if Canon doesn't stoke my pride with best-in-class new hotness. I just want a better camera to look forward to someday, and broader VF coverage with AF points would be a big step in the right direction. Canon should push itself to figure out how to do that.

- A


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Oct 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > A pro is not going to use two different cards in a pro-level camera. This spec says a CFast and a CF. Baloney.
> ...



Not saying a 5D is not a pro camera, but it is a camera may will "step up" to when going more pro. so I can understand the SD being there.

I have owned at 5D2, 5D3, and now own a 5DS....but I also own a 1Dx and will tell you that I would NOT be pleased if I had to mix cards in that camera. I only shoot RAW, not JPEG. And when I am shooting with my 1Dx, its a paying job and I use the dual write feature to insure I still have the image if one card decides to go to card heaven on me. Using a CFast + a CF means I cannot maximize the FPS/buffer performance and use dual write. I'd have to use only the CFast alone to do that and that ain't happening in my world.

I get paid for my shots and not having them isn't an option. Having to trade performance for data security is not an option I'll choose. I don't have to do that now on the 1DX, so why would I want to do that in the future.

Basically (if the specs are true and I doubt they are) Canon is saying if you want to shoot at max FPS and buffer performance, you can only shoot with one card, the CFast. Thats not how the 1Dx works today.


----------



## RGF (Oct 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Not buying this rumor.
> 
> 1) Studio 1Ds guys _might_ have liked a touchscreen, but since the 1DX came out, the 1D line has basically become an outdoor tool -- sports, action, wildlife. People use this thing in the freezing cold, in the rain, etc. Those folks don't want a touch screen. Even if they can turn off the touchscreen, who is screaming for it at this price point?
> 
> ...



+1

1. Agree. no touch screen. Like to eye control back but that won't happen either.

2. Think Canon will rethink the spread and increase number of focus points. All working at F8 would be great but wonder if there isn't some sort of technical limitation here. Perhaps a few F8.

3. Could do it, perhaps under they coating but outside metal body??

well my $0.02


----------



## rs (Oct 12, 2015)

youngjediboy said:


> I feel like no matter what the rumors will be Canon will just continue to put out slow incremental updates with the next new batch of bodies they release, whenever they feel like getting to it. Doesn't matter what Sony, Nikon, Panasonic, etc are doing but Canon takes their sweet time to play catch up.



OK, name one camera which out performs the 1D X for the market it is designed for?

Out of every other camera manufacturer, only one has a viable alternative. Panasonic, Samsung and Sony aren't even on the same page. Nikon have a very good, solid competitor in the shape of the D4S. However, the 2014 D4S is subtly outgunned by the 2012 1D X in pretty much every metric which matters for this category of camera - AF system, frame rate, resolution, viewfinder size etc.

I fail to see how anyone can realistically say Canon are trying to play catch up with their 1D X replacement.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 12, 2015)

I dont understand the general opinion of a touch screen being a bad thing? Anything that helps you do things quicker surely is a gain? The 70D has shown how useful it is using video and 4K with dual pixel AF would be incredible. Its not like it will be a detriment to the camera and make it any less rouged! Its just another layer built into the LCD... Some of the purist views on here are asinine at times.

I could understand if people were complaining about a tilt screen.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 12, 2015)

rs said:


> youngjediboy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like no matter what the rumors will be Canon will just continue to put out slow incremental updates with the next new batch of bodies they release, whenever they feel like getting to it. Doesn't matter what Sony, Nikon, Panasonic, etc are doing but Canon takes their sweet time to play catch up.
> ...



Agree -- this market segment is a two horse race between the 1DX/1DX II and the D4s/D5. They are the only machines built for war + high FPS with AF tracking + the most demanding AF needs. This is not in question.

*However*, it's also true that other companies are innovating in areas other than the bread and butter specs the define the 1DX II. So, no, a GH4, D810, A7R II, etc. are not competition for the 1DX II, but they have some features or element of performance that the 1DX II user might want to have:


Broader AF coverage in the viewfinder
Larger viewfinder magnification
Sensor: Better low light performance
Sensor: More DR at lower ISO*
Crop mode
More comprehensive video options

* We can argue until we're blue in the face whether this is really needed for a camera that rarely sits in ISO 100 for some applications, but it's an argument that can be made.

All that said, as much as those who want to see innovation across the board on the 1DX, the bottom line is that we may just get a 24 MP version of the 1DX and that will be that. The reason? This is Canon's strongest market segment -- tons of stellar long glass, a great track record service/reliability-wise, and only one major competitor. Canon may just need a basic refresh here to maintain its market-share.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Oct 12, 2015)

Fully recognizing that this rumor likely has no more validity than anything anyone on this forum might write, let's break it down.



Canon Rumors said:


> 20mp CMOS
> 61pt AF (all crosstype & f/8)
> 16fps with AF/20fps in liveview
> 4K 60P
> ...



20mp seems to be lifted from the Nikon rumors. Possible, but also likely that Canon will continue its tradition of coming in 2-4 mp higher than Nikon's flagship.

61pt Autofocus seems a bit low. A wider spread seems very likely, but probably with more points. Multiple f/8 points would be very welcome, although it's probably not as important in the flagship as it might be in the 5D or 7D line. However, they may want to include it in the 1D so buyers don't feel slighted when they put it into the 5D.

16fps through viewfinder/20 fps in live view. This is one of those specs that screams "B.S.!" What possible use would 20 fps be in live view? Good luck shooting sports or tracking birds in live view. 

4K 60P. Already a given. Lifted from the Nikon specs. Anyone could predict this.

Full HD to 240 fps. Possible.

CFast and CF. I doubt it. The 1dx is and will remain primarily a camera for shooting stills. The flagship cameras are always the most conservative cameras, because neither Nikon nor Canon can afford to take risks with this user base, which puts a high premium on reliability and consistency. CFast just isn't in wide enough use right now. No one knows if it will truly be the storage medium standard in the future. Canon won't put it into the 1Dx until they are confident it's going to become the standard. 

Touchscreen. LCD can be turned off. This is another specification that screams "bull." Whoever wrote this clearly has never used a touchscreen. The touchscreen is only active when using the menus or using live view. To write that it can be "turned off" just shows ignorance of the technology. It plays into the myth that users will accidentally change settings my touching the screen during shooting -- something that is next to impossible.

More customization options. Well duh!

GPS and WiFi. Only if Canon has finally woken up to the 21st century. I'd like to see touchscreen, GPS and WiFi in all DSLRs, but all the camera manufacturers have been embarrassingly slow in incorporating connectivity and modern interfaces into their cameras. It would be great news if Canon finally does so, but I have no opinion on whether or not they actually will.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 12, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Multiple f/8 points would be very welcome, although it's probably not as important in the flagship as it might be in the 5D or 7D line. However, they may want to include it in the 1D so buyers don't feel slighted when they put it into the 5D.



Keep in mind that 1DX users might be shooting with something other than $10k+ lenses, or they might want to drop a 2X on their 600 primes. So I could see 1DX + teleconverter users rejoicing at f/8 expansion to other parts of the frame.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Oct 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Multiple f/8 points would be very welcome, although it's probably not as important in the flagship as it might be in the 5D or 7D line. However, they may want to include it in the 1D so buyers don't feel slighted when they put it into the 5D.
> ...



Makes sense. 

I'm always a little uncertain about what target audience Canon has in mind for the 1Dx. It was once almost exclusively top-tier photojournalists and sports shooters who needed tank-like construction and reliability and who relied on their employers to supply much of the equipment. 

With worldwide cutbacks in journalism, there are simply fewer of these folks around and those that are around may not have access to the equipment budgets that once existed. Canon and Nikon have been picking up more and more recreational shooters to offset this loss. 

The question becomes: are these new customers more or less price-sensitive than the professional base?

On this forum (which is probably not typical) there are a number of enthusiasts who have the resources to buy a 1Dx and almost any lens they choose. I was just guessing that 5D and 7D users are more price sensitive and more likely to need f8 focusing, but I have no data one way or the other, so you are probably correct.


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 12, 2015)

I know. CR1. But it's still hilarious. I don't think I believe a single spec in that list. Maybe just the FPS (sort of) and the GPS WiFi.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I know. CR1. But it's still hilarious. I don't think I believe a single spec in that list. Maybe just the FPS (sort of) and the GPS WiFi.


I believe GPS......
I believe WiFi..... maybe....
I believe touchscreen..... perhaps.....

but the new addition that I really believe will be there (and not mentioned in the specs) is anti-flicker...

And yes, it is CR1.... in general about as solid of a promise as from a politician seeking election.....


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 12, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I know. CR1. But it's still hilarious. I don't think I believe a single spec in that list. Maybe just the FPS (sort of) and the GPS WiFi.
> ...



Don, good call on anti-flicker. I'd say that's a shoe-in to be included, given that many sports are played indoors and this is absolutely a sports rig.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Oct 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Not buying this rumor.
> ...



God, I hate it when Dilbert is right.


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 12, 2015)

No wifi on a pro body...needs external antenna, and judging by the 6D, too slow...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> But if you're a younger generation photographer, you're pretty much going to expect that the glass on the back of the camera will be a touch screen interface. People already use iPhones, etc, in the freezing cold and rain. What's the big deal? If you're an old fart and don't like touch screen then you can turn it off.


I'm an auld fart and I want a touchscreen.

It's just another way of doing things.... Sometimes the knobs and buttons are the best way to go, sometimes the touchscreen is the best way to go, but there is no way that the knobs/buttons will always be the best way, just like there is no way that the touchscreen will always be the best way. This is the addition of another tool to your chest.

and by the way..... I live in Canada and it gets COLD!!! here in the winter. (Last year we were the coldest capitol city in the world!) .... I can get myself a set of gloves that has some conductive "wool" at the fingertips so I can use my touchscreen in the cold.....



unfocused said:


> God, I hate it when Dilbert is right.


----------



## Ulric Wolf (Oct 12, 2015)

Unlike most of commentators say I would say it is possible - from 1080p 30fps to 4k 60fps, because of CFast cards - this jump could be possible (look at C300). And it is not exactly from 1080p 30 but from 4k 30 in 1DC (remember that this camera will replace 1DX and 1DC). Of course it sounds fishy. And 20Mp feels a little too low. But even if these specs could be correct - what will be the price? 7k? I guess even if it will get those parameters it will be far to expensive to produce (for now), so I'm not expecting Canon to push that far... Though I hope like small child (and claping hands) that Canon will make jump like that one day  

Still waiting for 5D4 with 4k (with least 25fps) or at least with 4k HDMI out...


----------



## crontab (Oct 12, 2015)

With all due respect your are definitely not the coldest capital. Check this:
http://geography.about.com/od/physicalgeography/a/coldcapital.htm
or this
http://www.sundaypost.com/travel/international/chill-out-in-the-world-s-top-10-coldest-capital-cities-1.856825
If you are talking about Ottawa, well, that was true only once in 2015:
http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/ottawa-the-coldest-capital-on-earth-1.2249406

Everything else - I agree completely

and by the way..... I live in Canada and it gets COLD!!! here in the winter. (Last year we were the coldest capitol city in the world!) .... I can get myself a set of gloves that has some conductive "wool" at the fingertips so I can use my touchscreen in the cold.....



unfocused said:


> God, I hate it when Dilbert is right.



[/quote]


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Keep in mind that 1DX users might be shooting with something other than $10k+ lenses, or they might want to drop a 2X on their 600 primes. So I could see 1DX + teleconverter users rejoicing at f/8 expansion to other parts of the frame.



Yeah, I'd definitely appreciate having more than just the center point with my 600 + 2x.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, I'd definitely appreciate having more than just the center point with my 600 + 2x.



+1


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 13, 2015)

It all sounds very nice, though I would prefer to have two CFast card slots rather than just one.

I want the same technology capabilities in both slots without having to worry about having to do something if I fill one card.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> It all sounds very nice, though I would prefer to have two CFast card slots rather than just one.
> 
> I want the same technology capabilities in both slots without having to worry about having to do something if I fill one card.



Agreed - I'd prefer to have the identical dual slots, and pay the extra cost to abandon my CF cards / readers and replace them all with CFast. But was the 1D X the first to have dual CF? There's a history of mixed slots even in the 1-series.


----------



## ksgal (Oct 13, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I must admit that I'm ever-so-slightly jealous of the coverage of that A7R II:
> 
> But, just forgetting the technical burden it might represent, _wouldn't you want that kind of A7R II AF coverage in an SLR?_ Eventually, Canon needs to move away from 'but it will take a radical redesign' and more towards 'Never mind how hard it was -- _we did it_.'



I'll answer that... for Video/Stills in Auto AF point mode.. absolutely YES! But for someone that wants to compose a shot based on a single AF point? Absolutely NO!!! Positively NOT!!! 

The one thing I hate, to a large degree is trying to navigate the AF on the A7 in small single point mode.. IT SUCKS! I mean hugely sucks. 

Now, give me the option to turn off some so I can navigate with speed and you'll entice me again. On the 7DII at least you can single bump to get to the center and then toggle over to the other side AF point you want. But it totally takes an eternity to navigate to single point AF on that type of layout on the A7. And I really Really REALLY don't want that without ways to turn off sets of those AF points so I can navigate fast. 

Being able to speed roll thru the old 9 point af on older Canon's is a blessing I miss sometimes... I don't understand why none of the manufacturers haven't looked at how we compose photos - the thirds, the golden spiral, etc and put af points in those positions, OR have a way to turn off all the af points except those positions.. No reason the camera can't do both on firmware-- and then let the dial roll only thru those af points left on. Need to run and gun, turn all the af points back on and use them in Auto - but I'd personally like to see the AF laid out how we compose photos. 

I guess it shows another reason why video should be one type of camera, and stills should be another, and trying to do both is always going to be a compromise.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 13, 2015)

ksgal said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit that I'm ever-so-slightly jealous of the coverage of that A7R II:
> ...



Perhaps I wasn't clear, so I'll reiterate: "Wouldn't you want that kind of A7R II AF coverage in an SLR with Canon's wonderful AF selection controls and ergonomics?"

Again, I don't want an A7 rig. _ I want some things they can do in my next Canon rig._

- A


----------



## crashpc (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not the intended user but still. Thiss class should set some milestones. It can be good at high ISO speeds, it might work for various users, but 20Mpx after so many years. Really? C'mon canon, that producing for $$$$ is real 'drag'.


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 13, 2015)

I think anti-flicker goes without saying. It's in the 7D2. It will be in the 1DX2. I dont think there is any debate on that point. Nor is there any debate on a new AF system that will spread the points out wideer across the frame (again like the 7D2) and there will be more of them. Simple rehashing the same 61pt AF they have now but boosting more points to cross type just ain't gonna happen. That's part of this CR1 that is just laughable to me. Like I said, I think the most (and perhaps only) feasible thing on this list is the WiFi and GPS. Seriously, how many of those stupid $500 wifi adapters does Canon really sell?? You can buy aftermarket adapters for 1/10th the price, no? 



ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2015)

crashpc said:


> I'm not the intended user but still. Thiss class should set some milestones. It can be good at high ISO speeds, it might work for various users, but 20Mpx after so many years. Really? C'mon canon, that producing for $$$$ is real 'drag'.



But what if it is 20Mpixels of 16 bit colour depth pixels? What if this is the Nikon DR killer? What if it's images at ISO6400 beat the 5D3 images at ISO1600? We have zero hard info to act on......

Personally, I am very reluctant to criticize any piece of gear sight unseen and based on a rumour....


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 13, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> crashpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the intended user but still. Thiss class should set some milestones. It can be good at high ISO speeds, it might work for various users, but 20Mpx after so many years. Really? C'mon canon, that producing for $$$$ is real 'drag'.
> ...



Agree 100%, but all indications are that this is a high FPS rugged-ized camera for action in the field. FPS and AF system are a ton more important to this type of product than DR or color depth is.

So I do not at all expect the 1DX II to be the DR/color game-changer for Canon. Not at all. 

However, tell me they are resurrecting the 1Ds style camera with the best-possible-sensor for studio/landscape work and _*then*_ I'll get excited about DR and color.

- A


----------



## mkabi (Oct 13, 2015)

Well.... I guess this is competing with the D5 specs.


----------



## farhad (Oct 13, 2015)

;D  hahaha come one some source lol admin come on you just wrote that...but it's ok if you did we all know canon is damn slow compared to sony with new stuf.

Canon will never ever put 240 fps on this camera if they do they will sell quite a lot of it, i am very very sure. I just hope Sony comes up with something even better in a few months and then canon will be forced to give the consumer something more than the bare minimum they think they can get away with until now._They should wake up and smell sony_


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 13, 2015)

farhad said:


> ;D  hahaha come one some source lol admin come on you just wrote that...but it's ok if you did we all know canon is damn slow compared to sony with new stuf.
> 
> Canon will never ever put 240 fps on this camera if they do they will sell quite a lot of it, i am very very sure. I just hope Sony comes up with something even better in a few months and then canon will be forced to give the consumer something more than the bare minimum they think they can get away with until now._They should wake up and smell sony_



I'm sorry! I was not aware Sony was offering a 14 FPS (with AF tracking) integrally gripped FF camera for action, sports and wildlife. 

Could you please forward this group some information on such a camera? We'd love to read more about that.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > crashpc said:
> ...


agreed, but the thing is, in order to make a high speed action camera in poor light, it needs big pixels and sensitive pixels.... Assuming higher quantum efficiency and a larger well size, this could give you enough photons that you need the extra bits to count them.... I think the increased DR would be a result of trying to achieve better high ISO performance and I really hope that the noise is reduced....

Of course all this is just wild speculation...... It will be interesting to see what actually happens....


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 14, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Why would a sports photographer using a 1DX for a local newspaper need more MP?



Because the number of MP quantifies the awesomeness of the photographer, naturally.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Why would a sports photographer using a 1DX for a local newspaper need more MP?
> ...


It's true!

I was a terrible photographer when I had my 320x240 pixel Apple Quicktake 100...... and this proves it! Now that I have a 7D2 my pictures are (5472x3648)/(320x240) or 259.92 times as good!


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2015)

dilbert said:


> crashpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the intended user but still. Thiss class should set some milestones. It can be good at high ISO speeds, it might work for various users, but 20Mpx after so many years. Really? C'mon canon, that producing for $$$$ is real 'drag'.
> ...



Yeah, that's not really how it works. I've been shooting a lot of football lately, using a 300 2.8 + 1.4 tc on a 1DIV and I'm still cropping like crazy, as is everyone else out there with big glass and full frames. You're rarely in the perfect position for frame filling shots and even if you are you're almost always going to have to crop out distracting elements at the very least. More MP would definitely be welcome. Then there's the issues with high DR scenes during day games. A higher resolution camera would help retain details in a backlit player's face under a helmet while you're shooting -2/3 ev to preserve highlights on half the field's jerseys and then maxing out your shadows slider in post. Also, tons of "print" publications are majority web content, if not web only these days which means bigger, higher res images, at least compared to newsprint, are desireable.

I'm not going to be able to afford a 1DXII in the next year or two, but I definitely hope it's in the 22-26mp range (if not more) so that when I can throw down that kinda scratch it will be a somewhat significant upgrade. I have a feeling it's going to be more 1DIII->1DIV than 1DIV->1DX kind of upgrade, though. Slightly better AF, couple more fps, some bells, a few whistles, nothing crazy. A nigh-infinite well for a buffer would be nice and it would be cool to get a solid face tracking algorithm, I guess.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 14, 2015)

OPG said:


> Additionally, a x1.2-1.3 crop factor setting would be gladly welcomed as an extra option to switch between full frame and crop during a sporting event. I see that the 5DS-R can do it (given that it has 50 Megapixels), but the D4s can do it even with 16 Megapixels, and naturally the D810 as well.



Along with anti-flicker technology from the 7D2 going to the 1DX II (which I think we all expect), should we not also expect crop mode similar to the 5DS with the 1DX II?

- A


----------



## gsealy (Oct 14, 2015)

I can see myself buying a 1Dx II, if it has DPAF and it has 4K that can be recorded externally with clean HDMI (4:2:2). Even though it wouldn't have typical video bells and whistles, such a camera would be very useful. I can work around some of the limitations such as recording quality sound externally and then syncing in post. 

I like the versatility of it, just as I do with the 5DIII. Yes, the main feature of the 1DX is action photography and to withstand adverse weather conditions. But its value is enhanced if I can use it as a legitimate part of a video shoot.


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 15, 2015)

PhotoPlus is next weekend. Perhaps we will get some news then on this and/or 5D4?


----------



## brianftpc (Oct 16, 2015)

If making this camera greater than 20MP...lets say a move from 20-24 takes away from its low light ability at all then just leave it at 20MP. If I need more MP I can buy a 5DsR. I wouldnt be able to buy better high ISO performance so just make it the best it can be within reason of MP count. If you need more MP im sure the 5D IV will be 28-36MP.

This camera is intended for
best low light/high ISO performance
fastest and most accurate autofocus perfomrance
highest quality body durability
high FPS while autofocuing

Anything else would just be something extra and nice to have however if anything extra compromises those things then it is not worth putting in this camera.


----------



## gsealy (Oct 16, 2015)

brianftpc said:


> If making this camera greater than 20MP...lets say a move from 20-24 takes away from its low light ability at all then just leave it at 20MP. If I need more MP I can buy a 5DsR. I wouldnt be able to buy better high ISO performance so just make it the best it can be within reason of MP count. If you need more MP im sure the 5D IV will be 28-36MP.
> 
> This camera is intended for
> best low light/high ISO performance
> ...



Yes, I agree.


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Actually, web requires much lower resolution images. An image on the web rarely needs to be larger than 1920x1080 (~2MP) and even then, most are much smaller than that so a 1DX already provides you with plenty of crop ability on a 18MP camera.



Lower res than newsprint? Uhhh...

More MP means more cropping headroom with better details and better noise performance on downsampled images, like web images are likely to be. There's literally no downside for the end user to have more resolution except maybe storage requirements but then who cares when harddrives are huge and cheap?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2015)

Steve said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, web requires much lower resolution images. An image on the web rarely needs to be larger than 1920x1080 (~2MP) and even then, most are much smaller than that so a 1DX already provides you with plenty of crop ability on a 18MP camera.
> ...



I think there's more to it than that. More resolution means more data to handle onboard the camera = you consume your buffer more quickly than a same sized buffer taking lower resolution shots.

Put another way, even if the 1DX II came in a relatively modest 30 MP, many who shoot action would argue that they'd rather have less pixels + more frames captured.

I don't shoot high FPS action like others on this forum do, so please straighten me out if I have misspoken.

- A


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 17, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I think the point being made is different. As a sports shooter more resolution is always better, ALL ELSE EQUAL. Always better. If I can get a 1Dx Mark II with 24 MP's and still maintain buffer size, fps, and noise performance, it will be better no matter the end use of the photo.


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I think there's more to it than that. More resolution means more data to handle onboard the camera = you consume your buffer more quickly than a same sized buffer taking lower resolution shots.
> 
> Put another way, even if the 1DX II came in a relatively modest 30 MP, many who shoot action would argue that they'd rather have less pixels + more frames captured.
> 
> ...



Like bdunbar79 said, all else being equal more resolution is always better. Its not my job to design the throughput pipe or the buffer. If its possible to do 30MP at 12+fps with a deep buffer, awesome, Canon should definitely do that. If not, they probably won't. I don't think there's any inclination on Canon's part to nerf the framerate or buffer on their action shooter flagship to squeeze out a few more pixels.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2015)

Steve said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's more to it than that. More resolution means more data to handle onboard the camera = you consume your buffer more quickly than a same sized buffer taking lower resolution shots.
> ...



Sure, so (loosely paraphrasing), Canon should give us the most pixels possible without reducing the speed/buffer of the 1DX II. 

I'd agree with that, but that very well may be only 22-24 MP. I'm no throughput expert, but someone on this forum should be able to do some crude calcuations based on what we think a next-gen DIGIC could muster. we could use that figure to back out what the file size would need to be to maintain the current framerate, right?

- A


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 17, 2015)

I agree. I don't think they could keep everything as is at 30 MP. I would estimate more like 24 MP.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Oct 17, 2015)

canon... and please USB-C (3.1)... think smart!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 18, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


even going to dual Digic6 you have enough of an increase in computing power to more than handle a doubling of the data throughput, so I don't think that would be the problem/bottleneck..... The big change here would be cFast storage, which would allow data to be written far faster than compact flash..... They probably could get away with 30Mb and 15FPS without flooding the buffer....

Remember, the 7D2, at 20Mpixels and 10Fps can shoot forever..... Can Digic7 and cFast double that throughput?


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 18, 2015)

What about the one spec that really matters, the one that comes tight after the $
$6500?
$5K? 
8.5K??? 

And six moths later?


----------



## gsealy (Oct 20, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> What about the one spec that really matters, the one that comes tight after the $
> $6500?
> $5K?
> 8.5K???
> ...



It should be interesting. My guess is that your last number is closer to it than any of the others. It will be a nice tax writeoff for the professionals.


----------



## sportshooter (Oct 20, 2015)

CAn Canon PLEASE increase the DR of this what $7,000 camera. Can they also implement a way for sports shooters to go through each burst to review and delete in camera ( treat each burst as sort of a collection to review to mark for keeps or delete i think NIkon does this??. 

Why is the Nikon d4 and d4s better than this 1dx?? and WHY does anyone need more than say 12 fps?
Can't they keep 12 fps or up it to 13 and improve the color/MP? high ISO Noise etc? I feel as a sports shooter that it's terrible to have such a camera being so expensive, at the expense of image quality. 
Lets face it i think i would change to a different camera brand if the 1dx didn't track so well. how about 25mp with huge light soaking photodiodes?? 
Would be nice to have THE option to set a 1.6 crop thus turning my 70-200 into a beast of reacher if one wants that. 
Also i think the AF is good but overly complicated in terms of tweeks. Most Olympics were shot in case 1 anyways so....and Nikons af is more intuitive, not over complicated-so i have heard. 

Also a way to transmit pics easily form the camera on the field of play- any point and shoot can do this for about $100 or less. 
How about Canon putting a Sony sensor into this 1dx ii? If we look at Dxo scores this 1dx sensor is much worse in low light than Nikon's d4 or d4s by about 1,000 ISO. 
Really iso on the 1dx over 4,000 is not good enough, sure it can shoot higher but -yuck, for 6- 7 grand i expect much more!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 20, 2015)

sportshooter said:


> CAn Canon PLEASE increase the DR of this what $7,000 camera. Can they also implement a way for sports shooters to go through each burst to review and delete in camera ( treat each burst as sort of a collection to review to mark for keeps or delete i think NIkon does this??.
> 
> Why is the Nikon d4 and d4s better than this 1dx?? and WHY does anyone need more than say 12 fps?
> Can't they keep 12 fps or up it to 13 and improve the color/MP? high ISO Noise etc? I feel as a sports shooter that it's terrible to have such a camera being so expensive, at the expense of image quality.
> ...



Not really sure what in the heck you are talking about. But crop mode doesn't make your lenses have more reach and the D4s has 0.3 stops more DR than the 1Dx at ISO 6400. So, 0.3 stops is "much worse?"

It's about the superior tracking abilities. I shot an entire soccer game at night the other night with a 1Dx and 400 f/2.8 lens at f/3.2 and didn't miss one single shot (488 total with bursts).

I don't know about you but if I can only take one camera to an NFL game I know which one I'm taking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2015)

sportshooter said:


> CAn Canon PLEASE increase the DR of this what $7,000 camera. Can they also implement a way for sports shooters to go through each burst to review and delete in camera ( treat each burst as sort of a collection to review to mark for keeps or delete i think NIkon does this??.
> 
> Why is the Nikon d4 and d4s better than this 1dx?? and WHY does anyone need more than say 12 fps?
> Can't they keep 12 fps or up it to 13 and improve the color/MP? high ISO Noise etc? I feel as a sports shooter that it's terrible to have such a camera being so expensive, at the expense of image quality.
> ...



Canon PLEASE release a fully automated 1DX II so I can sit in the stands and swill beer, or maybe throw beer cans like Canadians, while the camera does all the work. Nikon is coming out with one-so i have heard.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 20, 2015)

sportshooter said:


> If we look at Dxo scores this 1dx sensor is much worse in low light than Nikon's d4 or d4s by about 1,000 ISO.



That's just a quirk of the way the DXO sports score is defined, specifically it's dependence on color depth. If you look at the detailed data the 1DX is a bit better than the D4 and a bit worse than the D4s.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sportshooter said:
> 
> 
> > CAn Canon PLEASE increase the DR of this what $7,000 camera. Can they also implement a way for sports shooters to go through each burst to review and delete in camera ( treat each burst as sort of a collection to review to mark for keeps or delete i think NIkon does this??.
> ...



I heard D5 will fetch beer for you so you don't need to get up. I'm totally switching.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 20, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> sportshooter said:
> 
> 
> > CAn Canon PLEASE increase the DR of this what $7,000 camera. Can they also implement a way for sports shooters to go through each burst to review and delete in camera ( treat each burst as sort of a collection to review to mark for keeps or delete i think NIkon does this??.
> ...


Mr Dunbar, you are very disciplined with that trigger finger. If I had a 1D-X I'd probably shoot 3000 images for a game. 

I guess I'm used to shooting ice-skating where there is so much action packed into a 2-3 minute program... I typically shoot about 80-140 images for a single skating program.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2015)

sportshooter said:


> CAn Canon PLEASE increase the DR of this what $7,000 camera. Can they also implement a way for sports shooters to go through each burst to review and delete in camera ( treat each burst as sort of a collection to review to mark for keeps or delete i think NIkon does this??



That would be nice although I don't usually do much deleting on the field. Still might be nice way to manage space on cards for all day events. For wildlife shooting, though, that would be very helpful.



sportshooter said:



> Why is the Nikon d4 and d4s better than this 1dx?? and WHY does anyone need more than say 12 fps?



I don't think it is? I'd love to have the better DR of the Sony sensor for daytime games, sure, but not at the expense of AF tracking if that were the tradeoff. Also, not sure if you are aware of this but you can adjust your burst rate in the menu. Personally, I'd love to have more frames to choose from when photographing a wide receiver picking off a catch. Can't tell you how many sequences I have that go ball just out of frame > ball tucked into chest and missed the actual moment of the catch.



sportshooter said:


> Would be nice to have THE option to set a 1.6 crop thus turning my 70-200 into a beast of reacher if one wants that.
> Also i think the AF is good but overly complicated in terms of tweeks. Most Olympics were shot in case 1 anyways so....and Nikons af is more intuitive, not over complicated-so i have heard.



Why? Crop in post. Either I'm gonna crop it or my editor will, one way or another. The only thing you'll get with a crop mode is too little field of view when the play runs too close to you. I've never understood why anyone would want this feature. Also, the AF system is as complicated as you want it to be. You can set it to switch between all point and single point with a button press if the cases are too much to think about during the action. I hate to come off as one of those smug jerks that's all "why don't you just RTFM :smughard:" but it doesn't actually hurt to be familiar with the equipment you use.



sportshooter said:


> Also a way to transmit pics easily form the camera on the field of play- any point and shoot can do this for about $100 or less.



This would be awesome and is long overdue. I'd love to send some shots to my editor from the sidelines without some rigamarole.



sportshooter said:


> Really iso on the 1dx over 4,000 is not good enough, sure it can shoot higher but -yuck, for 6- 7 grand i expect much more!



I shoot at 6400 pretty regularly on my 1DIV and am happy with the results, at least for sports. I think people are waaaay to picky when it comes to noise these days. No one notices grain if the shot has good drama and captures the action. People will notice if it's out of focus though!


----------

